# "Bicycle Night" Warren MI



## Jay81 (May 21, 2017)

Just an informal gathering at a local bar/restaurant every Tuesday evening
Now through Fall.
If you're in the metro Detroit area, bring a bike and come check it out! ALL bikes welcome!


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lots of variety here at Bike Night!


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## blasterracing (Jun 15, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> View attachment 481122 View attachment 481123



Nice Shelby


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Jay81 (Jul 18, 2017)




----------

